# Serial number serach for Ruger



## mako72401

Is there a particular place to search for build dates, etc for rugers by serial number? I just bought a used Blackhawk and am curious to kn ow the exact age of it.

Thanks


----------



## Baldy

This is the only one I know of. Good luck.:smt1099
http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firearms/PS-SerialNumberHistory.html


----------



## mako72401

That worked perfect. Thanks for the information!


----------



## Baldy

Your welcome..:smt033


----------



## Blkhawk73

It is not 100% however. Also, some models might have sat idle for years before they actually shipped.


----------



## mako72401

At least it gives me a general idea as to the age.


----------



## csanders41

need the year of manufacturing : 334 - 76846


----------



## csanders41

*Year made*

I don't know the year, of manufacturing. That was the reason for the inquiry. The serial number is: 334-76846


----------



## csanders41

Year of manufacturing: 334-76845 fpr a SC9C: Thanks???


----------

